# Sous Vide Country Style Ribs (Grill to Finish)



## Bearcarver

*Sous Vide Country Style Ribs *(Grill to Finish)

This is my first long time SV Job, so bear with me.

Mrs Bear picked up 3.77 lbs of CSRs @ $2.49 per pound, so I decided to give this a go.

So I found a recipe on the “Sous Vide Supreme” Web Site, which is the SV that I had purchased. I adjusted the length of time @ 160° to 27 hours, which was a little too long. They were very tasty & cut easily with a fork, but were a bit dry. Next time I’ll stick to the script, which was 18 to 24 hours (I’ll try 21 hours next time). Wasn’t a big deal—The first plate was Great, and I chopped up the leftovers for Sammies and added some BBQ sauce. Made Great Sammies!!

This was my first All-Nighter ever, so I was a little nervous, and checked the temp about 3 times during the night (I was up anyway-LOL).

The rest is covered in the captions above the Pics below, along with a few Easter Pics.


Thanks for dropping in,

Bear




Here’s the pack of CSRs. They were only sliced part way through, so I finished the cuts to make them 12 individual sections:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1063.jpg.html




After coating both sides with Rub, I put them in sealing bags in one layer, 3 pieces to each bag:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1065.jpg.html





Then I vacuum packed & double sealed each bag:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1066.jpg.html




Then I put the packs into the bath @ 160°, keeping them below the surface & apart from each other as much as I could:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1067.jpg.html




Temp held between 159.4° and 159.8° every time I checked it:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1072.jpg.html




Removed from bags after 27 hours. Next time I’ll try 21 hours:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1074.jpg.html




Then onto the Grill, with some BBQ sauce to make some grill marks (Note how some fell apart):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1075.jpg.html




All done & ready to eat:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1076.jpg.html




Closer Look (Formerly AKA "BearView"):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1077.jpg.html





Bear’s Supper:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1078.jpg.html




*A Couple Pics I took on Easter Day:*



Food starting to hit the table at Bear Jr’s House. Only 6 of us this year.
Ham, Mashed & Sweet Taters, and Green Bean Casserole:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1058.jpg.html




Bear Jr coming back from throwing a cup of Fish Food in the Pond. Diesel on his trail:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1059.jpg.html




Diesel says Hey (Woof):
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1060.jpg.html




Can’t forget my Little Smokey got new toys in his Easter Basket:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/IMG_1055.jpg.html


----------



## chef jimmyj

CSR's look good and your son's property is beautiful...JJ


----------



## pc farmer

They look great. 

Your getting all the new toys.


----------



## gary s

A double thumbs up  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looks great  May be the new upcoming SV King ??    Prime Rib Next ??







Gary


----------



## gary s

Oh Yeah, Great pics Too !!

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874

Your ribs look good Bear, Like you I will be adjusting my next CSR's. The last ones I did were cooked at 150° for 24 hours. The next will be at 145° as I felt the first were a little overcooked.

Have fun,

T


----------



## idahopz

That looks most excellent, Bear, as does your son's home!


----------



## SmokinAl

Everything looks great Bear!

How do you like the SV so far?







   Al


----------



## remsr

Ribs look great Bear, don't know if less time will matter as much as lower temp. And wow! Young Besrs yard really came out nice. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

Chef JimmyJ said:


> CSR's look good and your son's property is beautiful...JJ


Thank You Jimmy!!

Bear


c farmer said:


> They look great.
> 
> Your getting all the new toys.


Thank You Adam!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer

Wow, they look great. I'm glad we finally got to see the mystery cook. The suspense was killing me.

How would you say these compare with country ribs that you've done in the past, using more conventional cooking techniques? More tender? More fatty or less fatty (i.e., does more fat render out)? More appealing texture?

Or were they about the same as just doing them in the oven?


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Ribs look great Bear, don't know if less time will matter as much as lower temp. And wow! Young Besrs yard really came out nice.
> 
> Randy,


Thank You Randy!!
Being brand new at this, I'm going by recipes from places like the Sous Vide Supreme site, and other Sous Vide Sites.

This one said 160° to 176° for 18 to 24 hours, so I chose the lowest of their temps (160°), and I was going to be busy at the starting time, so I started it early which brought the time to 27 hours.

I figured since Mrs Bear wanted it falling apart it wouldn't hurt, but it ended up a bit dry. Not Bad, but a little dry. Next time I'll try 21 hours, or maybe even 18. We'll see.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

johnmeyer said:


> Wow, they look great. I'm glad we finally got to see the mystery cook. The suspense was killing me.
> 
> How would you say these compare with country ribs that you've done in the past, using more conventional cooking techniques? More tender? More fatty or less fatty (i.e., does more fat render out)? More appealing texture?
> 
> Or were they about the same as just doing them in the oven?


Thank You John!

These were way more Tender than smoking or grilling CSRs.

They were falling apart due to a lack of connective tissue.

Very little fat left.

Texture was OK, but a little Dry.

When I get the time right, these should be Perfect.

Bear


----------



## remsr

I don't think the inturnal temps are any different than smoking. But safer because of the long cooks at the same degree. 

Randy,


----------



## ironhorse07

These look like they are from the loin side. Maybe try temp of 135 to  145 for better texture. Looks great though,  going to have to do these.


----------



## remsr

How can you tell the difference between the different cuts of country stile ribs? And which one benefits from a higher inturnal temp and which one don't? 

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Another question or two: I brined and rubed some bone in CSR's vacuum packed them and put them in the freezer.  I don't know what cut they are so I don't know at what inturnal temp I should take them to and I am going to Sous Vide cook them but want to get some smoke on them can I cold smoke them after I Sous Vide them and grill them, or should I take them out of the vacuum pack and cold smoke them first? Just trying to avoid wasting vacuum bags as they are expensive.

Randy,


----------



## xray

Those CSR's look tasty! I'll have to try them.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> A double thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great  May be the new upcoming SV King ??    Prime Rib Next ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

But No SV King here.

An Awful lot to learn on this "New to Me" stuff !!

Thanks for the Points.

Bear


gary s said:


> Oh Yeah, Great pics Too !!
> 
> Gary


Thank You!

Finally got a Camera I like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

IdahoPZ said:


> That looks most excellent, Bear, as does your son's home!


Thank You Idaho!!

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I'd turn down the temp bear.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Another question or two: I brined and rubed some bone in CSR's vacuum packed them and put them in the freezer. I don't know what cut they are so I don't know at what inturnal temp I should take them to and I am going to Sous Vide cook them but want to get some smoke on them can I cold smoke them after I Sous Vide them and grill them, or should I take them out of the vacuum pack and cold smoke them first? Just trying to avoid wasting vacuum bags as they are expensive.
> 
> Randy,


I would say best was to Cold Smoke before SV.

However if you want to Smoke after SV, I would probably use a Smoker Temp of no more than the SV temp you used, and not actually a Cold Smoke.  But that might be just me.

Here's the one I followed (Below):

As you can see They recommended 160° to 176°, and I chose 160°.

Then they recommended 18 to 24 (Preferring 21), and I kept it in 27 hours.

This is why I believe my 27 hours was the problem, not the Temp used.

http://blog.sousvidesupreme.com/2015/07/bbq-country-ribs/#sthash.0lcMh9I1.dpbs

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Tasty looking to bs Bear! Nice soak!


----------



## remsr

I know your right about smoking befor SV cooking but I just hate to waste those vacuum bags. I also think I can pull off smoking after SV cooking if I do as you say.

Randy,


----------



## ironhorse07

Bearcarver said:


> I would say best was to Cold Smoke before SV.
> 
> However if you want to Smoke after SV, I would probably use a Smoker Temp of no more than the SV temp you used, and not actually a Cold Smoke.  But that might be just me.
> 
> Here's the one I followed (Below):
> 
> As you can see They recommended 160° to 176°, and I chose 160°.
> 
> Then they recommended 18 to 24 (Preferring 21), and I kept it in 27 hours.
> 
> This is why I believe my 27 hours was the problem, not the Temp used.
> 
> http://blog.sousvidesupreme.com/2015/07/bbq-country-ribs/#sthash.0lcMh9I1.dpbs
> 
> Bear


​Their ribs appear to the bone in, like we get around here, basically sliced pork but.


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> I know your right about smoking befor SV cooking but I just hate to waste those vacuum bags. I also think I can pull off smoking after SV cooking if I do as you say.
> 
> Randy,


Like I said, I believe this would work good:

If you want to Smoke after SV, I would probably use a Smoker Temp of no more than the SV temp you used, and not  a Cold Smoke.  But that might be just me.

Sounds good to me---Keeping the Smoker heat below the SV temp you used will keep it from cooking any further.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno

Those look great to me Bear.
Pics are great, enjoy the new camera, I know we will.
No comment on the SV besides... I want one...  Toys!

Point for the great pics.


----------



## chilerelleno

REMSR said:


> How can you tell the difference between the different cuts of country stile ribs? And which one benefits from a higher inturnal temp and which one don't?
> 
> Randy,


I usually have to look at labeling to tell the difference if boneless, down here it seems that all the bone-in are loin cuts.

In regards to regular smoking/grilling, not to SV cooking, I find the following to work for me.
The boneless Butt cuts IMO benefit from a slower/longer cook with a higher IT due to fats an connective tissues.
Its cut pork butt, treat it like a Butt.
Sometimes the Loin cuts do too if really fatty, like my last batch were.
I took them to 160' and just over, the fat was rendering nicely and melted in  my mouth.
But usually they're leaner and benefit from a quicker/ faster cook,great for direct heat on the grill.

Just my uneducated $0.02.


----------



## dls1

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I'd turn down the temp bear.


I agree. CSRs at 160°F for that period of time, or even a little less, will have expelled most of there juices and are always going to be dry. I get the best results at 137°F to 140°F 24+ hours. Always juicy.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

160 is to high even if you cut your time. The Pork is still going to be dry.


----------



## Bearcarver

dls1 said:


> I agree. CSRs at 160°F for that period of time, or even a little less, will have expelled most of there juices and are always going to be dry. I get the best results at 137°F to 140°F 24+ hours. Always juicy.





hillbillyrkstr said:


> 160 is to high even if you cut your time. The Pork is still going to be dry.


Now we know why I do easy to follow Step by Steps:

I'm brand new to this SV, so the only way I have to get starting information is to find info from those who have done what I'm thinking of trying.

I searched the Internet for hours, and found very little info on CSRs. The one I settled on was the one I posted on Post #22 above.

I took their lowest temp recommended, which was 160°. I gave it about 6 hours longer than they recommended, so that is what makes me think I mainly did it too long.

Maybe those who have done a lot of SV cooking should do some Step by Steps so we less informed Rookies can get some Benefit from it.

That's what I plan on doing with my successful SV Episodes.

I've read some comments here & there from "dis1", but after 5 years I have never seen ONE Step by Step from him, or even one Smoke, so since you don't want to help anyone before they try things, it really isn't helpful after. Maybe you can direct me to just one thing that you have Cooked or Smoked. Maybe I could gain some info from that.

As for My Friend "hillbillyrkstr", I've seen a lot of helpful posts from you---Just none of them happened to be of SV CSRs. I Thank You very much for your comments.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Everything looks great Bear!
> 
> How do you like the SV so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


Thank You Al !!

So far I Like it quite a bit, and I hope to Love it.

It's hard to get started, because there is a lot of info on the Web for many items, but they are all over the place for time & temp.

CSRs were nearly impossible to find.

I plan on doing Step by Steps for as many successful SV cooks as I have.

And Thanks for the Points, Al.

Bear


Ironhorse07 said:


> These look like they are from the loin side. Maybe try temp of 135 to 145 for better texture. Looks great though, going to have to do these.


Thank You!

I'll get there---Just need more experimenting.

Bear


Xray said:


> Those CSR's look tasty! I'll have to try them.


Thank You Xray!!

I wouldn't follow this one---It was Tender & Tasty, but not really ready for a Step by Step yet.

Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Hey bear,

Sorry for not adding enough info to my post. Sous vide is a lot different especially with the minimum temps. I over cooked salmon, and chicken breasts when I first started. 

For your pork I'd go 140-145 for 24 hours or so. I think you'll be happy with the results.

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Hey bear,
> 
> Sorry for not adding enough info to my post. Sous vide is a lot different especially with the minimum temps. I over cooked salmon, and chicken breasts when I first started.
> 
> For your pork I'd go 140-145 for 24 hours or so. I think you'll be happy with the results.
> 
> Scott


Thank You!!

That will be one of my first attempts when I get around to CSRs again.

I'm trying a lot of different things first.

Once I get some Great successes, I'll write up some nice Step by Steps for my Index.

And the ones that weren't the Greatest, I'll go back to them until I get it just right.

That's what I did with everything else in my Step by Step Index.

Thanks Again Scott,

Bear


----------



## gary s

Dang, You got me in the mood for CSR's, in fact our local store has the Buy on get one free  Hmmm

Gary


----------



## xray

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You!!
> 
> That will be one of my first attempts when I get around to CSRs again.
> I'm trying a lot of different things first.
> Once I get some Great successes, I'll write up some nice Step by Steps for my Index.
> And the ones that weren't the Greatest, I'll go back to them until I get it just right.
> That's what I did with everything else in my Step by Step Index.
> 
> Thanks Again Scott,
> 
> Bear



One of the reasons I like to post my SV cooks, no matter how mundane or unaspiring they are, is to record the temp and time along with a picture.  That way, when I see the picture I go "Oh yeah, that was tasty I'll just do the same thing."  Because SV is repeatable results once you have a time and temp you're happy with.

I find it easier that way instead of hand scribbling notes in a notebook. I hardly ever check them and as time goes on I have no idea what they are. I have measurements that I have no clue what I was measuring...probably to estimate a price on materials...but if you guys opened that notebook, you'd think it was a diary of a madman! Lol

Anyway, Sous Vide is still very new to me. I'm very critical of what I make while cooking and I'll be the first to say I didn't like something the way I did....but I still like to post the results whether it was good or bad because I can only improve on those results.


----------



## johnmeyer

If you want something closer to a step-by-step, I did provide a link to that very detailed sous vide chicken breast recipe, which is full of information and techniques. Unfortunately, the thread it was in has disappeared. So, here it is again:

The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous Vide Chicken Breast

You should click around that site because I think you'll find some other nuggets of wisdom.


----------



## Bearcarver

johnmeyer said:


> If you want something closer to a step-by-step, I did provide a link to that very detailed sous vide chicken breast recipe, which is full of information and techniques. Unfortunately, the thread it was in has disappeared. So, here it is again:
> 
> The Food Lab's Complete Guide to Sous Vide Chicken Breast
> 
> You should click around that site because I think you'll find some other nuggets of wisdom.


Thanks John,

I had that one, as it was one of the first I saved.

Actually there's videos all over the Web of SV Steaks & SV Chicken Breasts, but if you try to find SV CSRs it's not so easy, and I came up with the one I used---Obvious I went too long, and maybe too high temp. I'll find out next time. I'll be trying Temps around what Scott said, if I ever get back to CSRs.

Thanks again Scott,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking to bs Bear! Nice soak!


Thank You Case!!

Bear


ChileRelleno said:


> I usually have to look at labeling to tell the difference if boneless, down here it seems that all the bone-in are loin cuts.
> 
> The boneless Butt cuts IMO benefit from a slower/longer cook with a higher IT due to fats an connective tissues.
> Its cut pork butt, treat it like a Butt.
> Sometimes the Loin cuts do too if really fatty, like my last batch were.
> I took them to 160' and just over, the fat was rendering nicely and melted in my mouth.
> But usually they're leaner and benefit from a quicker/ faster cook,great for direct heat on the grill.
> 
> Just my uneducated $0.02.


Yeah, we don't see the Fatty Bone-In ones around here often.

I used to love them even before I had a smoker. I used to put them on the Skewers in my Showtime Rotisserie, and baste them with BBQ sauce during the last half hour.

They were Awesome!!

And Thanks for the


----------



## mr t 59874

ChileRelleno said:


> Now you're just trolling.
> 
> One shouldn't poke at Bears


Chile, I have only been SVing for a few month's and am trying to learn what I can from where I can, much by trial and error. At what temperature would you recommend SVing CSR's like you describe at? They definitely take a much lower temp than elk ribs which were very good at a much higher temp..

Thanks,

T


----------



## chilerelleno

Mr T 59874 said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just trolling.
> 
> 
> One shouldn't poke at Bears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Chile, I have only been SVing for a few month's and am trying to learn what I can from where I can, much by trial and error. At what temperature would you recommend SVing CSR's like you describe at? They definitely take a much lower temp than elk ribs which were very good at a much higher temp..
> 
> Thanks,
> T
Click to expand...

I haven't described or advised anything about SV'ing CSR's.

You should notice that yours, my and Bear's prior posts have been censored.
Maybe better if we all just take a break from this thread for a bit?


----------



## crankybuzzard

ChileRelleno said:


> I haven't described or advised anything about SV'ing CSR's.
> 
> You should notice that yours, my and Bear's prior posts have been censored.
> Maybe better if we all just take a break from this thread for a bit?



Not a bad idea.  Chill out a bit guys...


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Censored???

Somebody let Trump know what's going on here.


----------



## Bearcarver

Xray said:


> One of the reasons I like to post my SV cooks, no matter how mundane or unaspiring they are, is to record the temp and time along with a picture. That way, when I see the picture I go "Oh yeah, that was tasty I'll just do the same thing." Because SV is repeatable results once you have a time and temp you're happy with.
> 
> I find it easier that way instead of hand scribbling notes in a notebook. I hardly ever check them and as time goes on I have no idea what they are. I have measurements that I have no clue what I was measuring...probably to estimate a price on materials...but if you guys opened that notebook, you'd think it was a diary of a madman! Lol
> 
> Anyway, Sous Vide is still very new to me. I'm very critical of what I make while cooking and I'll be the first to say I didn't like something the way I did....but I still like to post the results whether it was good or bad because I can only improve on those results.


Meanwhile, Back at my Ranch:

Similar to you, I take notes of everything I Smoke, Grill, or SV, and good or Bad I make a Step by Step of the whole thing. Then if it's just So-So, I just post it. If it comes out Excellent, I make a Step by Step of it & Post it, and then put it in my Step by Step Index. There are no posts in my Step by Step Index that are lacking in ease of following, and they all came out above average when I did them. IMHO

I use my Step by Steps again & again, even if I don't stick exactly to what I did the last time.

As for my Notes, I have 5 full notebooks of notes, but once I transfer them into Step by Steps, I never look at them again, because they would be hard for me to understand after a few months had passed. I have things in there that don't make sense for long, like heat difference from left to right, Temperature Swings, and other minor happenings during the Smoke.

This SV will be easy, because once you get it in the bag & in the SV nothing happens until it's time to remove it from the Bath. All I have to do is come up with my own set of "Times & Temps", because  the suggestions on the Internet Sites are All Over The Place. I've seen the same item with temps ranging from 134° to 185°, and the Times between "6 to 8hrs" and "36 to 48hrs".

All of the guys on this forum who I think are nice & friendly guys make it hard on me, because if they make suggestions that vary, I have to decide which one I want to listen to first in my next attempt.

If the suggestions come from those who are not nice or friendly, I find that easy, because I can just ignore them without feeling bad.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## gary s

I have been Smoking and Grilling for over 45 years, so I have my method pretty well figured out. BUT !! in saying that I am always open to new ideas and suggestions, Even though I have been smoking for a long time I just got into curing and sausage making a few years ago thanks to the great people on this forum. I have yet to jump into SV but probably will in the near future and be looking for guidance from those that are experienced. There are quite a few Step by Steps by several members I have book marked and refer to on a regular basis,. Bear included.

Like a feller told me one time "There are no dumb questions" just Dumb answers. Sometimes I forget that everyone has not been smoking as long as I have and are in fact just learning. (Like I was with sausage making and curing) What is second nature to me is totally foreign to Newbies. and I need to explain in greater detail. Thank goodness people helped me and answered all my questions as I was learning.

Probably be asking a lot of questions when I take the SV plunge.

Gary


----------



## disco

Another great Bear step by step. You are moving me to risking the wrath of She Who Must Be Obeyed and buying a SV.

Point

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Another great Bear step by step. You are moving me to risking the wrath of She Who Must Be Obeyed and buying a SV.
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


Thank You Mr Disco!!

I'm sure if you turn on that Rocky Mountain Charm, you'll be cooking with SV in no time!!

And Thanks for the points.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice SV cook Bear, looks real tasty buddy.  Those CSR's look phenomenal !  Just done my first SV CSR cook yesterday (for dinner today) for my sons birthday.  I'm still very much a novice at this SV, but for what it's worth I cooked these at 140* for 23 hrs & finished in the cast iron skillet.  Turned out pretty good.  Don't mean to hijack your awesome thread, just thought I'd share as I'm still learning this SV stuff & hoping this might help.


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice SV cook Bear, looks real tasty buddy. Those CSR's look phenomenal ! Just done my first SV CSR cook yesterday (for dinner today) for my sons birthday. I'm still very much a novice at this SV, but for what it's worth I cooked these at 140* for 23 hrs & finished in the cast iron skillet. Turned out pretty good. Don't mean to hijack your awesome thread, just thought I'd share as I'm still learning this SV stuff & hoping this might help.


Thank You Justin!!

That sounds more like the way I'll do it next time I do CSRs.

CSRs are the hardest meat I ran into to figure out. My searches found Times & Temps varying all over the place!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

